# UP is hiding it's trains from me



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

I was driving by the UP classification yard by my house to see if I could take a few pics of the locos there. They usually have a few idling like 20 feet from the road in clear, plain view but lately they have been way way back in the yard, where I can't take a good pic without trespassing and having the UPPD coming to hunt me down...


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Maybe they do...


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

TheTrainMan said:


> BNSF likes me. So does UP. I always get to see their trains every day


Yeah, but (unless I'm confused) AMTRAK hates you


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Probably UP fans. haha.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

I like BNSF better than UP anyways


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

put up a pic man


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Time to go to sleep, boys.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

choo choo said:


> Time to go to sleep, boys.


Hey I'm an adult (physically, maybe not mentally) you can talk to me like that!!! MOM!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Guys, let's cool it, OK? I don't want to have to make this thread disappear.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Guys, let's cool it, OK? I don't want to have to make this thread disappear.


Sorry GRJ, no disrespect intended, I don't want to get out of line..


----------

